# Best settings for indoor gathering



## maggiepotatoes (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My mother's 75th birthday is this weekend and we are having a party for her.  This will take place in her home with typical living room / kitchen lighting.  I'm not interested in posing people, pulling out a tripod or getting pro pictures here (not that I know how to take pro pictures), I just want to get some nice casual snapshots of her and the family.

I just got a Panasonic FZ35 camera and I'm still learning about it and I'm still learning about photography.  I'm wondering what the best settings would be to take some pictures on this special evening.  I've read about not using flash and bumping up the ISO...just not sure what to do.  Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks,
Maggie


----------



## Craig G (Jan 13, 2010)

maggiepotatoes said:


> I'm not interested in posing people, pulling out a tripod or getting pro pictures here, *I just want to get some nice casual snapshots* of her and the family.


Auto.


----------



## keith foster (Jan 13, 2010)

Yep, auto.  Without learning a lot about your camera and lighting in the next couple of days that is your best shot at getting some pictures to remember the occasion

Just put the camera on auto and enjoy the party.

You can help your camera out by turning on any available lights in the room or open the blinds on any windows.  Get as much light into the room as you can.


----------



## maggiepotatoes (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  I guess I was over-complicating things.


----------

